# Bachmann Porter questions



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking for a while about making a Forney just like this:












In 1:29. Our local fallen flag bought these exact models from the New York City Elervated and used them on local serrvice for a while













Trouble has been finding a good base for kitbashing. I thought of an LGB Stainz, but the ones with spoked wheels are a little rare and the valve gear/steam chest is wrong and looks to me to be hard to fix. 

So what about the Bachmann Porter? Its relatively cheap and readily available. Could it be "downscaled" into a 1:29 Forney? The key thing would be the wheel diameer--does anyone now the wheel diameter on the Bachmann Forney?

I'd obviously have to fabricate a new boiler, but I'm thinking maybe I could keep the chassis/siderods/valve gear etc of the Porter intact.

So then the second part of my question--is the Porter reliable? Does it pull reasonably well for its size?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the Rogers for a source of donor parts? It already has the funky shaped dome and soup can on the roof... just shorten the cab and the pilot.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an excellent idea, though it's harder to find and more expensive


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting project, Mike. 

I'm not at all sure about ANY of the dimensions, but I have to wonder if the Hartland locomotive might be a bit better starting point?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought about hartland, but they're even more expensive than the aristo Rodgers, and I think the wheels are too far apart. But a better argument is if you're going to kitbash it, might as well make it an engine that runs well and reliably


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So does anyone have wheel measurements for the Bachmann Porter?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike, 
Scott's motor-block page should have what you need (old version of porter, the new one has the same wheels): 
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/MLS-kitbashing-guide.html 
Alec


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

OOPS! How did I miss that? It's the first place I checked!


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lownote: 

That is a super neat loco. just the type of loco I would like Bachmann to produce. 

The Lionel 0-6-0 loco would be a good source for body parts. Maybe see if you could mount those parts on an Aristo Rogers loco? 

Bachmann Porter measurements: 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,21212.0.html 

Wade Colyer 

Lewistown,PA 


View Profile 

Re: Columbia 2-4-2 loco historic paint versions ? 
« Reply #4 on: August 10, 2012, 10:03:03 PM » 
Hi Norman: 

The 2-4-2 and 2-6-0 Indy drivers are 1.6" in dia. spaced 2 3/16" apart. The 0-4-0 porter's drivers are 1.365" in diameter and 2 11/16" apart. 

Wade 


Norman


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been looking at this still and the loco with the closest dimensions is the Bachmann 2-4-2 "lyne". The wheels are a little big, and too far apart, but it's the closest besides the Accucraft Ruby, which is nearly perfect but runs on live steam. Unless the HLW Forney is close--does anyone have dimension for the HLW Forney? Otherwise I think the Bachmann Lyn will be my starting point 

But the Lyn has outside frames, while the prototype forney posted above is an inside frame loco. Does anyone know if the Lyn's frames can be removed without compromising the running qualities?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm. Thinking about it, a new Aristo C-16 might be just the ticket. That modular gearbox could be cut up....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Write HLW... i think they'll still sell you just a power brick, if they have it in stock.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that, but the spacing is wrong. I have a couple HLW blocks I used in another project, and I think know the wheels are too far apart. I think they'll also be too big.

I'm obviously being a little p[picky. I was hoping to make a very accurate model


----------



## Slagmar (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm presently kitbashing an LGB 0-4-4 Forney to represent one used locally about 1900 - also from the NY El's (Manhattan & Sea Beach). Although its big at 1:22.5, by lowering the body & cab it could pass in 1:29. Your photo is probably of a Loco made by Rhode Island Locomotive Works - They frequently used the square anthricite firebox. Ours here was by Baldwin - like the LGB Forney. Driver tire diameter on the LGB is 37mm (~1.45") and wheelbase is 76mm (~3"). The drivers are unfortunately solid. I am planning to glue spokes/counterweights to the outside of the wheels as the centers are depressed from the rims. I got it on E Bay. LGB also made a 2-4-4 which is nearly identical save for an extended pilot to accomodate the leading truck. Slagmar


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The outside frames on the Lyn are fairly insignificant. Just a thin cosmetic plastic sheet that drops down from the top of the motor block. 

Andrew


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks-that's good to know


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually, the Lyn outside frames don't drop down from the top of the motor block. There is not much to them though. 
You can see it here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/35/aft/125971/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Andrew


----------

